# Has anyone had a baby after having MRG FUS



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I have a 5cm intramural fibroid. I am considering having  MRG FUS to remove the fibroid. However I am not sure whether MRG FUS has a negative or positive effect on fertility?
I looked up on the internet, some sites say it has a positive effect on fertility and other sites say it has a negative effect on fertility so I am confused?

I have a few questions which are as follows:

Has anyone had an intramural fibroid removed and had a baby afterwards? If yes I would love to hear from you to find out the name of the specialist who did the procedure.
I am considering attending Mr. Paul Crowe who operates in the Parkway hospital in Birmingham. Has anyone had a intramural fibroid removed by Mr Crowe and had a baby afterwards?

I am very worried about this problem so I would love to hear from someone.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Theatrefan, there is a wonderful woman who posts as Sima - it would be worth your while to send her a PM as I haven't seen her posting recently, but she at least has experience that you might draw upon. 


Hope this helps,


A-Mx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

hi theatrefan, there is a thread for people with fibroids, you may have more success hearing from women there as it's not just for the singlies.
Good luck!

I have fibroids too by the way (pedunculated, subserous and I think intramural too) and was worried they may have caused my previous miscarriages, but the fibroid clinic I attended told me they shouldn't interfere and I am now almost 15 weeks pregnant.
ANY abdominal surgery you have can have a negative effect on fertility, so it's not usually recommended unless you know it contributes to your infertility.
How long have you been TTC?x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Theatrefan, I had the exact same, very common size and location, removed by lap myo. Check out this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

I haven't been successful yet but it's prob my eggies. I had a hysto recently and my uterus looked smashing (the 4 secs of video I viewed anyway). Know a gilr who had exact same removed by hot wire (hemi something), she doesn't want kids but it was a successful op, wish I'd done that one. Off the top of my head your treatment sounds good, anything less invasive is a winner in my eyes. I was badly affected by my lap myo.

Lots of babies in the thread above.

Diesy


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Diesy

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Indekiwi

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Broody Chick

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. I only had one ivf so far that was last October. I went for my first consultation intending to have ivf soon after that was two and a half years ago. However I had fibroids and that delayed me having ivf for over two years as the fibroids had to be removed so that is why I am so old having ivf now at 44 and a half.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you have any frosties and are you using donor eggs or your own?
Wishing you best of luck with your continuing treatment xxx


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Broodychick

I am using my own eggs, it probably sounds silly at my age, but I went for my first ever consultation at 42 and I was naive to think that I could have my first ivf a few months later. It took over two years to get rid of most of my fibroids before I could have my first ivf which was last October. Because I have only had one ivf with my own eggs I would find it difficult to move to de without trying a few more times with my own eggs. Of course time is really against me as I could start the menapause anytime. All my hormone readings are normal except fsh which changes from 8.5 to 13.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't discount your 'old' eggs, if your figures are good you have every chance. 
My friend is pg again second time this year after earlier miscarriage, she's 42 as well. Best if luck xx


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Theatrefan

I had a Inter Uterine Fibroid removed (think it was only 1-2 cm) they said they may as well remove it but probably was not necessary - I have a 5 year old girl from donor eggs as I carry DNA abnormalities (was 34 when I got pregnant first time with donor).

EM


----------

